# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  40 طريقه تعينك على تجنب المعاصي

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كل منا لديه معاصي في هذه الدنيا الفانيه 

ويحتاج الذي ينوي تركها الى تذكر أمور 

منها هذه الأمور -- والله يعننا على ترك المعاصي 

والاتجاه بجوارحنا اليه جل وعلا 


1- الدعاء .. وهو أعظم دواء , وأنفع علاج لكل بلاء .. يا أيها التائب .. يا أيتها التائبة يامن يريد ترك الذنوب ..ارفع يديك إلى الذي يسمع الدعاء ويكشف البلاء ... لعل الله أن يرى صدقك ودموعك وتضرعك فيعينك ويمنحك القوة على ترك الذنوب قال تعالى : ( وقال ربكم أدعوني استجب لكم ) وقال ( {أَمَّن يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ وَيَكْشِفُ السُّوءَ وَيَجْعَلُكُمْ خُلَفَاء لْأَرْضِ أَإِلَهٌ مَّعَ اللَّهِ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ } .. 

2- المجاهدة... لا تظن أن ترك المعصية يكون بين يوم وليلة .. إن ذلك يحتاج إلى مجاهدة وصبر ومصابرة , ولكن اعلم أن المجاهدة دليل على صدقك في ترك الذنوب وربنا تبارك وتعالى يقول ( والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين ). 

3- معرفة عواقب المعصية ونتائجها...إنك كلما تفكرت في النتائج المترتبة على 
الذنوب فإنك حينها تستطيع تركها .. فمن عواقب الذنوب ( الهم والغم والحزن 
والاكتئاب والضيق والوحشة بينك وبين الله وغيرها من عواقب الذنوب .. 

4- البعد عن أسبابها ومقوياتها , فإن كل معصية لها سبب يدفع لها ويقويها , ويساهم في الاستمرار فيها , ومن أصول العلاج البعد عن كل سبب يقوي المرض. 

5- الحذر من رفيق السوء , فإن بعض الشباب يريد ترك المعصية ولكن صديقه يدفعه وفي الحديث الصحيح ( المرء على دين خليله فلينظرأحدكم من يخالل ) . 

6- تذكر فجأة الموت,( كل نفس ذائقة الموت ) فهل تخيلت أن الموت قد يأتيك وأنت تنظر إلى القنوات ؟؟ لو جائك الموت وأنت نائم عن الصلاة ؟؟ حينها ماذا تتمنى ؟؟ ( حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال رب ارجعون - لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت ) .. 

7- تذكر عندما توضع على مغسلة الأموات ..عندما توضع على السرير لكي يغسلونك .. وأنت جثة هامدة .. لا تتحرك .. وهم يحركونك..هناك لن تنفعك الذنوب ولا السيئات. 

8- تذكر عندما تحمل على الأكتاف.. سوف يحملونك وأنت جنازة ... فيا سبحان الله أين قوتك ؟؟ أين شبابك ؟ أين كبريائك ؟ أين أصدقائك ؟؟ لن ينفعك هناك إلا عمل صالح قد فعلته . 

9- تذكر عندما توضع في القبر ..هناك يتركك الأهل والأصحاب ولكن أعمالك ستدخل معك في قبرك .. فيا ترى ما هي الأعمال التي ستكون معك في قبرك .. هل هي القنوات؟ والملهيات ؟ والصور والمجلات؟؟ 

10- تذكر العرض على الله ( واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله ). ( يومئذ تعرضون لا 
تخفى منكم خافية ) .. 

11- إذا أردت أن تترك المعصية فتذكر المرور على الصراط .. ذلك الجسر الذي يوضع على متن جهنم .. ( أحد من السيف .. وأدق من الشعرة ) قال تعالى ( وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا ) .. 

12- تذكر الميزان الذي يوضع يوم القيامة , وتوزن فيه الحسنات والسيئات .. إنه ميزان دقيق .. ( ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها وكفى بنا حاسبين ).. 

13- تذكر الحوض الذي يكون لنبينا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , طوله شهر وعرضه شهر, أحلى من العسل وأبيض من اللبن , وأطيب من المسك , من شرب منه شربة لم يظمأ بعدها أبدا , إن ذنوبك قد تمنعك من الشرب من ذلك الحوض , فاترك الذنوب الآن . 

14- معرفة حقارة الدنيا ( وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور) فكيف تؤثر الدنيا الحقيرة على الآخرة الباقية , التي لانهاية لها , كيف تعمل معصية قد تحرمك من جنة عرضها السماوات والأرض ؟؟ 

15- الإرادة القوية , لابد أن تكون صاحب إرادة قوية .. لكي تقوى على ترك الذنوب 
والشهوات. 

16- تذكر اسم الرقيب ( وكان الله على كل شيء رقيبا ) فالله يراقبك .. ويعلم بحالك .. ويراقبك تحركاتك .. ونظراتك .. وسمعك .. وقلبك ( والله يعلم مافي قلوبكم ) فإذا دفعتك نفسك للذنوب فقل لنفسك ( إن الله يراني ). 

17- احذر من أن تكون من هؤلاء: قال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم( ليأتين أقوام من أمتي بحسنات أمثال جبال تهامة يجعلها الله هباء منثورا .. قال الصحابة : منهم يا رسول الله ؟ قال : أما إنهم مثلكم يصلون كما تصلون ويصومون كما تصومون ولهم من الليل مثل مالكم ولكنهم إذا خلو بمحارم الله انتهكوها ) .. 

18- تذكر شهادة الجوارح عليك .. تذكر يا أخي قبل أن تفعل أي معصية أن الجوارح التي سوف تعمل المعصية بها أنها ستشهد عليك وستفضحك ليس هنا بل في أرض المحشر ( اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون ) 

19- تذكر كتابة الملائكة لأعمالك , فالملائكة تكتب أعمالك وأقوالك كما قال 
تعالى ( وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون ) ولا يخفى عليهم شيء , وتستمر الملائكة في كتابة أعمالك حتى تخرج روحك من الحياة , 

21- الزم الذين تنتفع برؤيتهم قبل كلامهم , لأن الإنسان يتأثر بمن يجالس .. و( المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل ) والقرين بالمقارن يقتدي .. 

22- جالس التائبين من تلك المعصية ليخبروك بكيفية تركهم لها , لأن هؤلاء التائبين قد سبق أن فعلوا تلك المعاصي وسبقوك لها وعرفوا نهاياتها.. 

23- املأ فراغك " بأي شيئ نافع من أمور الدين أو الدنيا المباحه سواء ( لعب أو 
رياضة أو زيارة ونحو ذلك) واعلم إن الفراغ سبب في بداية الضياع والانحراف فلابد من الحرص على استغلال الوقت بما ينفع. 

24- لابد من إيجاد البديل , فمثلا :سماع الأناشيد الإسلامية النافعة والمؤثرة 
تعتبر بدل عن سماع الأغاني والموسيقى.. 

25- طلب العلم , لأن العلم ينير لك الطريق فتعرف به الخير من الشر. 

26- دور الأب في تسهيل المعاصي , فيجب على الأب أن يساهم في تقليل المعاصي في البيت وذلك بتطهير البيت من وجود أجهزة الفساد , والحرص على تربية الأبناء التربية الصحيحة. 

27- علاقة الوالدين بالأبناء , فعلاقة المحبة والمودة والتفاهم بين الآباء والأبناء لها دور كبير في تقليل الذنوب . 

28- الإستغناء عن الكماليات, لأن الإسراف والتبذير والترف طريق الشيطان , والغنى من دوافع المعاصي . 

29- دور الدعاة في تقليل المنكرات , وليعلم الدعاة - وفقهم الله - أن لهم دور كبير في تقليل الذنوب بسبب ما يقومون به من أنشطة دعوية , وكم من داعية كان سببا في منع معصية أو تخفيفها , وكم من برنامج دعوي كان سببا في هداية الشباب والفتيات . 

30- التفكير في الفوائد المترتبة على ترك الذنوب , فمنها : انشراح الصدر وسلامة الروح وصفاء النفس ومحبة الله والفوز بالجنة وغير ذلك. 

31- تذكر قصص الهالكين , نعم إذا حدثتك نفسك بالذنوب فتذكر أولئك الشباب الذين ماتوا على ذنوبهم فهذا مات وهو يعزف العود , وهذا مات وهو يستمع إلى شريط الغناء , وآخر مات وهو تارك للصلاة , فمن لهم الآن وهم في قبورهم ؟؟ 

32- تذكر لو كنت من أهل النار , اعاذنا الله منها يوم تقلب في النار, قال تعالى ( يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار يقولون ياليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسولا ) 

33- تذكر أن الجوارح من النعم , فهل تذكرت ذلك الذي فقد سمعه أو بصره أو يده أو قدمه ؟ إن هؤلاء يتمنون أن تعود لهم جوارحهم لكي يستمتعوا بها ولكي يستخدموها فيما يرضي الله تعالى , ولكنك أخي وأنت يا أختاه ممن يبارزون الله بارتكاب الآثام بهذه الجوارح , فأين شكر النعم ؟ . 

34- تذكر أنت لماذا موجود , حينها تعرف الغاية من سبب وجودك إن الغاية من وجودك هي ( العبادة ) كما قال تعالى ( وما خلقن الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ) فأنت لم تخلق لتلعب أو لتمرح أو.. بل لتعبد الله , فهل قمت بهذه الغاية ؟ أم أنك أضعت حياتك في اللهو واللعب ؟ 

35- الصدق مع الله ...واعلم بأن من صدق مع الله في ترك الذنوب فسوف يشرح الله صدره ويفتح له أبواب التوبة . 

36- إجعل والديك يدعون لك , لأن دعاء الوالدين مستجاب . 

37- أن تعلم أن الشيطان يريد إضلالك , وسيفعل كل ما يستطيع لأجل أن يعيدك إلى تلك الذنوب فا ا ستعذ بالله منه ( وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم ). 

38- ترك الصغائر , لأن الذي يتساهل في ارتكاب الصغائر سيقع في الكبائر . 

39- إلقاء جميع آثار الجاهلية , فلابد أن تزيل كل ما تبقى من آثار الجاهلية من 
الذنوب مثل ( الصور الخليعه سواء صور المجلات أوصور النساء في الجوال وغيرها. 

40- اعلم أن الهداية لا تأتيك , بل يلزمك أن تبحث عنها وتسعى لتحقيقها وتثبيتها في قلبك , وفي الحديث القدسي ( يا عبادي كلكم ضال إلا من هديته ) 


إذا الأقـوام فخـروا بمجدهـم 
فأنت من الذين بهم يفخر المجد 
تعود متن الصافنات صغيرهـم 
حتى تساوى عنده السرج والمهد 

==========================================

قواكم الله وقوانا لعبادته العبادة الحقه 

وشفع فينا رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم

 وآل بيته الهداة المهديين عليهم السلام

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*اللهم اجعلنا من  المهتدين بحق  محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين* 

*موضوع  تشكر عليه  ابني (واحد فاضي )* 

*مع التقدير* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم اجعلنا من المهتدين بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 

**
* 


*اعلم أن الهداية لا تأتيك , بل يلزمك أن تبحث عنها وتسعى لتحقيقها وتثبيتها في قلبك , وفي الحديث القدسي ( يا عبادي كلكم ضال إلا من هديته )* 

*الله يعطيك ابو زين* 

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء* 


*تحياتي مع احترامي لك اخي الكريم* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*  
> *اللهم اجعلنا من المهتدين بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*  
> *موضوع تشكر عليه ابني (واحد فاضي )*  
> *مع التقدير*  
> 
> *محمود سعد*



الوالد العزيز أبو طارق 

نورت الموضوع بتواجدك ومرورك العطر 

تحياتي

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> *اللهم اجعلنا من المهتدين بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*  
> *اعلم أن الهداية لا تأتيك , بل يلزمك أن تبحث عنها وتسعى لتحقيقها وتثبيتها في قلبك , وفي الحديث القدسي ( يا عبادي كلكم ضال إلا من هديته )*  
> *الله يعطيك ابو زين*  
> *وعساك على القوة*  
> *وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*  
> 
> *تحياتي مع احترامي لك اخي الكريم*  
> *اختك ام محمد*



الأخت العزيزه أم محمد 

يعطيش العافيه 

وتسلمي على المرور الكريم 

تحياتي

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم اجعلنا من المهتدين بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين* 
*احسنت اخي* 
*وبارك الله فيك* 
*وجزاك الله عنا الف خير* 
*تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق* 
*اختك همسات وله*

----------


## واحد فاضي

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> *اللهم اجعلنا من المهتدين بحق محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين* 
> *احسنت اخي* 
> *وبارك الله فيك* 
> *وجزاك الله عنا الف خير* 
> *تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق* 
> 
> *اختك همسات وله*



 
خيتي همسات وله 

اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية آل بيت الرحمه 

اللهم آمين 


تسلمي خيتي على التواجد الطيب الكريم

----------

